# كتاب عن شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي



## ilhamforever (8 مايو 2011)

كتاب عن شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي



نبذه عنه 

مقدمة في مبادئ ميكانيكا الموائع وبعدها شرح عن شبكات المياه والمجاري

نوع ملف الكتاب pdf 
حجم الملف 2.26 ميجا بايت






Download File​


----------



## ilhamforever (8 مايو 2011)

هنا رابط اخرhttp://www.kutub.info/


----------



## ilhamforever (19 مايو 2011)

الردود من فضلكم


----------



## عمر جم (19 مايو 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ilhamforever (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الملاحظة


----------



## عبدالله البراك (21 مايو 2011)

اخوي العزيز
الرابط لايعمل او في مشكله في التحميل
وشكر على جهودك بالمنتدى


----------



## ilhamforever (21 مايو 2011)

العفو شكرا على الملاحظة


----------



## ilhamforever (22 مايو 2011)

الردود اذا تفضلتم


----------



## مطاوع حسن (23 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ilhamforever (23 مايو 2011)

العفو


----------



## محمد5060 (23 مايو 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ilhamforever (24 مايو 2011)

ok شكرا على الملاحظة


----------



## سلامه ابو الحجاج (25 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو الافاده


----------



## سلامه ابو الحجاج (25 مايو 2011)

ابحث عن كتب فى معالجه الصرف الصحى


----------



## ilhamforever (26 مايو 2011)

ok


----------



## ilhamforever (28 مايو 2011)

جرب الان


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (28 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ilhamforever (29 مايو 2011)

العفو الاخ الكريم


----------



## عباده احمد (30 مايو 2011)

ربنا يعزك ويزيد من قدرك لم اوفق فى تحميل كتاب شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى وانا محتجله جداااااااااااااااااااا فجزاكم الله خيرا ترسلهولى على البريد الالكترونى ان امكن ذلك


----------



## ilhamforever (30 مايو 2011)

ok ان شاء الله


----------



## سهم الجنابيين (6 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جدا مهم وتطبيق عملي لعلم هندسة الانشاءات الصحية


----------



## abu khateeb (8 فبراير 2013)

لا يوجد روابط اخي الكريم


----------



## gemeey (8 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------

